# Rolex Daytona - Black Or White Face?



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

Advice please.

I would like to buy a Rolex daytona in steel, probably from dream watches on the internet as i understand there is a long waiting list for daytonas in steel.

I was thinking of going for the white face as i already have a sub with a black face but would appreciate any views.

Also let me know if you have any experience from buying over the internet.

Thanks


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome to the forum 

but not sure i would buy a rolly from tinternet store myself.....just my vvho of course


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A watch of that nature has to be your decision ....

I wouldnt let a bunch of internet forum types have anything to do with it 

But you must get the white faced...Looks loads better 

Welcome....


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

thanks for the advice much appreciated - I think I will go for the white unless i hear a good reason why not.

the internet stores seem pretty good though and seem reputable - otherwise where else will i get one apart from trawling round individula rolex dealers?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry not keen on the white for some reason. The black to me looks much better

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

groovydog said:


> thanks for the advice much appreciated - I think I will go for the white unless i hear a good reason why not.
> 
> the internet stores seem pretty good though and seem reputable - otherwise where else will i get one apart from trawling round individula rolex dealers?


Why not trawl round?

Half the fun if you ask me......


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

i think the black in gold looks fabulous - but thats big money of course

In the steel the white does look good i think but would welcome all views


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

they talk about 5 year waiting lists for the steel - is that right anyone know?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

groovydog said:


> they talk about 5 year waiting lists for the steel - is that right anyone know?


i like black faces, and 5 years  thats crazy, lovely watch though but thats long ,

paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

White face 










I would also go and pick it up, other than possibly a Sub it is probably the most faked watch around and I would be very very wary of buying one unseen. What's another Â£100 for a train ticket or a few gallons of petrol and a day out.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Would be white for me


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

ok white lol and wipe the dreul from my mouth lol

paul


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Seen a heap of young lads wearing the daytona in Turkey last week,i'm assuming most were fake if not all h34r:

But the white does look good and as others have said try and buy from an ad,will give you piece of mind on such an expensive watch.


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

Noooooone of them!

This one...










Just add some extra funds and pimp chinchilla fur coat. :bb:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

perunaldo said:


> Noooooone of them!
> 
> This one...
> 
> ...


Don't forget the pimped Coupe De Ville


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

Oooops... Sorry.

You need some of these, too.










Now this is something! Hell of a combination!

P.S. Buy white faced one for steel. Black faced one for gold.

Peace!


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

thanks everyone for contributing

i'm going for a white face through a dealer face to face - just got to find one now


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't have anything to do with this auction, but this one is good and known seller.

Check it, looks great I have to admit.

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUWERTIGE-ROLEX-DAYTON...id=p3286.c0.m14

Good luck. And be smart, you need good source for watch like this. Think these guys are fine!


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Either really but when i got the 'call' it was for a black face and i'm truly happy with it, definately a keeper


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

White please...and could I have a lend of the machine when you are finished with it.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

groovydog said:


> they talk about 5 year waiting lists for the steel - is that right anyone know?


I'd go for the white face, as to me the sliver rings around the chrono dials on a black face are too much of a contrast for me and make it look like a Sekonda 'homage' I once had.

The waiting list in the UK for a white face is approx 2-3yrs, which gives you time to save for a brand new one. Which is exactly what I'm doing, my name went on the list yesterday.

But be wary as Rolex tend to increase their prices 5% - 10% annually.

So currently at Â£6175 + 10% annually it will cost you Â£8219 at time of collection (worst case) .

Best place is Goldsmiths, as they are the largest AD for Rolex in the UK and get priority due to volume sales.

But then again funds allowing I'd go for the 18kt Rose gold as you can have one of them immediately. And look far more subtle on the wrist then in pictures.

Apart from the lottery win I'm undecided which one though.

















Both look great, but keep changing my mind about the dial combinations, expensive though at just under Â£20K


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

magnet said:


> Either really but when i got the 'call' it was for a black face and i'm truly happy with it, definately a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

White for me.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd be happy with either


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> perunaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Noooooone of them!
> ...


That De Ville is waaaaaay too cool for that watch.........the watch should be in the foundations of the "un-cool wall" :lol:

Oh yes..........white face.


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

interesting the comments concening the black face in rose gold - may need to look at it in the light of day but they do look cool - can I really wait 2-3 years?

Will do no harm to put my name down on a waiting list though.


----------



## groovydog (May 16, 2009)

my wife likes the 116118 - brown leather strap with blue face in yeloow gold surround. Does look nice on the rolex website - dont know how much it is though - anyone?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

groovydog said:


> interesting the comments concening the black face in rose gold - may need to look at it in the light of day but they do look cool - can I really wait 2-3 years?
> 
> Will do no harm to put my name down on a waiting list though.


If you have a read around the various Rolex forums they are not as hard to get as they were, you might be surprised. In any case there are plenty of gray dealers. Given that as BobbyMonks suggested the possible price rise over 2/3 years why not jump on a plane to Hong Kong or Singapore for a few days, I saw quite a few out there. In Singapore their sales tax/vat is only 5%, a 10% saving would almost pay for the flight or maybe the US if you can't find one here.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> That De Ville is waaaaaay too cool.........


Yep, a 65 or maybe a 66

I'm tempted to say I would rather have the Caddy than the Daytona


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

None of them at the moment, wait until the blue one comes out.


----------



## Rennug (Feb 16, 2009)

Think I'm favouring the black. Black or white wouldn't be my main concern though. I'd be more concerned with what the wife would do if I come home from a shopping trip with one of those in my wrist. If a blue dialled version is on it's way then I would be keen to give that the once over.

I've seen plenty of members posting details about discounts from ADs. I bought an Oris TT3 earlier in the year and the AD took 11% off the price as soon as I asked for a discount.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Rennug said:


> Think I'm favouring the black. Black or white wouldn't be my main concern though. I'd be more concerned with what the wife would do if I come home from a shopping trip with one of those in my wrist. If a blue dialled version is on it's way then I would be keen to give that the once over.
> 
> I've seen plenty of members posting details about discounts from ADs. I bought an Oris TT3 earlier in the year and the AD took 11% off the price as soon as I asked for a discount.


Discounts are all the rage at the moment, a good time to buy if you can.

I got a Panerai Marina Ti on Blue Alligator from an AD for only £2200, instead of £3800 = 42% discount, got to love the CC


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

white face for me


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw a brown faced version from the Gulf area, at my local Jeweller, he said that his friend brings them into the country. Is this on the level?


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

Haggis said:


> I saw a brown faced version from the Gulf area, at my local Jeweller, he said that his friend brings them into the country. Is this on the level?


Never seen a modern brown faced daytona.. unless it was a varient of the meteriote or MOP dials.

I think there were some brown variants of the exotic Newman dial... although could be fake too.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

carryondentist said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a brown faced version from the Gulf area, at my local Jeweller, he said that his friend brings them into the country. Is this on the level?
> ...


This is a proper shop, but the owner has several 1980's Rolex mint with the hologram sticker on the back. I asked why they were mint? He said some owners never wear them. I have a bad feeling there is something wrong with them. Daytona with a brown face, I have seen fakes but these are to me perfect. My impression is the guy is extra wide.


----------

